# Which Bikini?



## glam8babe (Apr 3, 2008)

EDIT:
which out of the 3?






the first 2 are by la senza and the bottom one is by caprice


----------



## jilliandanica (Apr 3, 2008)

i'm not too fond of either but i think the first one looks better.


----------



## Lissa (Apr 3, 2008)

I think I like the second one best. Those ribbons on the side, do they undo? You might be able to tighten or loosen the bottoms if they do.


----------



## GlossyAbby (Apr 3, 2008)

I prefer the second one


----------



## Margolicious (Apr 3, 2008)

i like the first one.


----------



## glam8babe (Apr 3, 2008)

im sure they do... it says 'side tie bikini' so im assumin you can


----------



## gigglegirl (Apr 3, 2008)

i think the first one is better. though i don't like the bow on the bum. otherwise i like the blue and red/white polka dot fabric. and the bows on the straps.

the 2nd one looks too.....4th of july-ish. I would pass on that one


----------



## MACATTAK (Apr 3, 2008)

I like the 2nd one!


----------



## BeautyPsycho (Apr 3, 2008)

I like that first one more, but I don't like that bow on the butt.. Looks weird.. like "hey, here's my butt.. It's a gift for you!"


----------



## ilovegreen (Apr 3, 2008)

prefer the first one


----------



## tooniee (Apr 3, 2008)

I adore the second one, as imo, the first one looks a wee bit like actualy underwear. But the second one looks as though it'd be incredibly flattering as well, as i mean, i don't know what you look like, or how you feel about your body, but the first one would totally draw a tonne of attention to your arse! And would possibly rip off. but then, i'm the sort of girl who surfs and goes rock jumping in my bikinis, so that probably dosen't matter... lol!


----------



## lovelyweapon (Apr 3, 2008)

I absolutely LOVE the 1st one. I have to agree with the bow thing, but the bottom bikini has a really pretty "scrunched" shape to it so I think it makes up for it. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I'm always afraid of buying Hustler bikinis because they seem to only come in one size and I usually purchase the top larger and the bottom a size smaller. Medium usually means it will fit US sizes 4-6. Don't know what size that is in the UK. =/


----------



## nunu (Apr 3, 2008)

i love the first one!


----------



## Hilly (Apr 3, 2008)

I like the first one!


----------



## SparklingWaves (Apr 3, 2008)

Those are super cute.  I think the first one, but I noticed her crack is peaking out.  Will that be a problem for you?  I like my crack covered.  You know what I mean.


----------



## SparklingWaves (Apr 3, 2008)

If I could, I would get the tops and another bottom that covered the subject just a tad more.  That's me.  Now, if you like that look with the crack out, go for it. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I am just thinking.  If you sit down, it will be full moon city.


----------



## glam8babe (Apr 3, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *SparklingWaves* 

 
_Those are super cute. I think the first one, but I noticed her crack is peaking out. Will that be a problem for you? I like my crack covered. You know what I mean._

 
haha yeh im pretty sure its not meant to be like that.. a builders bum isnt a good look


----------



## glam8babe (Apr 3, 2008)

ORRRR





i like these too and they are much cheaper so i could probably get 2


----------



## glam8babe (Apr 3, 2008)

can you tell i love bows? lol


----------



## BeautyPsycho (Apr 3, 2008)

That last one is hooooot!


----------



## nunu (Apr 3, 2008)

oooo i love the one at the bottom in the new pic!! the one with the pink hearts!

Is it by la senza?


----------



## glam8babe (Apr 3, 2008)

yes its la senza! they have more cute ones on their site


----------



## gigglegirl (Apr 3, 2008)

i agree with nunu, i love the newest set of pics bottom one. and you look like you tan? so i think that'd definitely be nice! or the pink one! (or both!)


----------



## glam8babe (Apr 3, 2008)

oh and the one at the bottom is by Caprice... i found it on littlewoods, they also sell some of her stuff on asos.com but not that bikini


----------



## pinkstar (Apr 3, 2008)

I wish La Senza offered swimwear in Canada, but they don't


----------



## Brittni (Apr 3, 2008)

OMG I love bows........and now I want these!!!! ahh.

If it were between the first two then definitely the first one. The second one reminds me too much of an American flag.

The heart one is SO adorable! I think I'd choose that one. But, the other pink one is so nice too and a lot less busy looking. I think I'd go for getting two over one 'cause that makes it even more fun!

By the way...where are those ones located on the UK site? I couldn't find 'em...thanks


----------



## mistella (Apr 3, 2008)

I like the first one!
but the 2nd la senza one is cute too, with the red checkers
I don't like the quality of Hustler stuff not only bcuz of the one-size thing but it's cheaply made and cheap fabric. It looks nice in pictures but it's that weird spandex stripper fabric. 
what about bikinis from Victoria Secret? there's some good stuff & reasonably priced.


----------



## lvgz (Apr 4, 2008)

love the very very last one (pink and white)


----------



## COBI (Apr 4, 2008)

I like the gingham one you added or the bottom one added by Caprice (that's my favorite of the five.)

I think the bow on the first one's butt is a bit too much.  Also, I think the coverage (or lack thereof) is a bit tacky/questionable.


----------



## glam8babe (Apr 4, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Brittni* 

 
_OMG I love bows........and now I want these!!!! ahh.

If it were between the first two then definitely the first one. The second one reminds me too much of an American flag.

The heart one is SO adorable! I think I'd choose that one. But, the other pink one is so nice too and a lot less busy looking. I think I'd go for getting two over one 'cause that makes it even more fun!

By the way...where are those ones located on the UK site? I couldn't find 'em...thanks_

 

i love the bows too but i think i like the last 3 better that i posted plus i could always get 2 as they are pretty cheap

heres the link to the beach wear on la senza: Swimwear at La Senza - Free UK Delivery

they have lal matchy things too like flip flops to match your bikini they are so cute!! and also cover ups etc.


----------



## glam8babe (Apr 4, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *mistella* 

 
_I like the first one!
but the 2nd la senza one is cute too, with the red checkers
I don't like the quality of Hustler stuff not only bcuz of the one-size thing but it's cheaply made and cheap fabric. It looks nice in pictures but it's that weird spandex stripper fabric. 
what about bikinis from Victoria Secret? there's some good stuff & reasonably priced._

 

thanks for informing me!!! i think £30 for a bikini thats cheap fabric probably wont be worth it

and i wish i could get stuff from VS but we dont have one here 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i think theres one in london not too sure, but if i bought from the website the shipping would cost alot


----------



## Sanayhs (Apr 4, 2008)

Of the three up now, I like the red one with the white polka dots.


----------



## sweetie0716 (Apr 4, 2008)

The last one!!


----------



## lovelyweapon (Apr 4, 2008)

My new vote: the third one!! The pink & white looks super pretty.

I like these better than the other ones, even though the other ones were cute too.


----------



## x.DOLLYMiX.x (Apr 4, 2008)

I love the second one


----------



## CoConutNwuT (Apr 4, 2008)

i like the 2nd one! its just super cute!


----------



## Brittni (Apr 4, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *glam8babe* 

 
_i love the bows too but i think i like the last 3 better that i posted plus i could always get 2 as they are pretty cheap

heres the link to the beach wear on la senza: Swimwear at La Senza - Free UK Delivery

they have lal matchy things too like flip flops to match your bikini they are so cute!! and also cover ups etc._

 
Yeah, that's what I said - go for the 2! 

Thanks for the link...already had it...the problem is I can't find any of the bikinis you've posted besides the pink gingham one? I'm on "All Bikinis" page too here. Could you please link me up to the others or tell me what I'm doing wrong? Thanks! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## NatalieMT (Apr 5, 2008)

I really like the Caprice one, that's really cute and the bow is adorable!


----------



## User93 (Apr 5, 2008)

i love all of them, but 2nd one would be great for you, as you are blonde. I loved 2 previous ones, but these are really cheaper, having 2 new swimsuits never hurted anyone


----------



## xsnowwhite (Apr 5, 2008)

bottom one! So cute.


----------



## glam8babe (Apr 5, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Brittni* 

 
_Yeah, that's what I said - go for the 2! 

Thanks for the link...already had it...the problem is I can't find any of the bikinis you've posted besides the pink gingham one? I'm on "All Bikinis" page too here. Could you please link me up to the others or tell me what I'm doing wrong? Thanks! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





)_

 
herres the red one
Spot Halterneck Bikini Red/White at La Senza - Free UK Delivery

and the caprice one is from littlewoods .. they also sell them on asos.com but not that particular bikini


----------



## pepper_mint2 (Apr 5, 2008)

go for the caprice one...


----------



## Girl about town (Apr 5, 2008)

thay are all gorge i think the first is fab though, i have the caprice one in pink with black polka dots xxx


----------



## Brittni (Apr 5, 2008)

Thanks glam but I really wanted the HEARTS one! lol???


----------



## glam8babe (Apr 7, 2008)

which hearts one? the caprice one or the pink with tiny white hearts?


----------



## Ms.Matashi (Apr 7, 2008)

They all are cute but I love the first one.


----------



## tiramisu (Apr 7, 2008)

okay I thought I was losing my mind, seeing as ppl were describing bikinis and I was like "what bow on the butt?!" LOL

I really like the last one with the pink hearts-- cute.


----------



## mollythedolly (Apr 7, 2008)

Yeah, the last one. What's the link to that one?


----------



## glam8babe (Apr 7, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *mollythedolly* 

 
_Yeah, the last one. What's the link to that one?_

 
Littlewoods


----------



## sandyyyy <3 (Apr 7, 2008)

the last one is really cute


----------



## cupcake_x (Apr 12, 2008)

I adore the second one. The color would look nice and you, and I think the bows would look great too.


----------



## Rennah (May 12, 2008)

I love the 1st & 3rd ones!

The 2nd one is tablecloth-ish.


----------



## Patricia (May 12, 2008)

i love the 3rd one


----------



## midge (May 14, 2008)

I love the last one.


----------



## urbanlilyfairy (May 14, 2008)

wow I really like all three of them ..if i had your bod I rock all of them haha ..the first one I think i like the best because of the red ...just think it would catch everyones eye on the beach ..and the last one is very holly the second very  bridget like from girls next door ..which I also think would look great on you. And the third one is just as adoarble ..haha i guess im not much help ..but i like them all =P

ok after looking at them all again ..i like the third one the caprice one the best ..but they are all seriously cute hehe


----------



## KeshieShimmer (May 15, 2008)

pink gingham!


----------



## MissCreoula (May 18, 2008)

I like the 2nd one!! the 1st one is cute but kinda reminds my of Daisy from Duke's of Hazards (the original show not the remake)


----------



## florabundance (May 18, 2008)

I think that the second La Senza one (pink) would definitely suit your whole Playboy-ish look/style


----------



## xShoegal (May 18, 2008)

The third is cool, the bow is to cute


----------



## Deena (May 18, 2008)

The pink La Senza one is the cutest  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 The third one's nice too, but the bow is a little too much IMO


----------



## russia1000 (May 19, 2008)

I like the second and third ones the best.


----------



## sbally (May 19, 2008)

Nooo get the red polka dot one... hot hot hot!


----------



## sbally (May 19, 2008)

Nooo get the red polka dot one... hot hot hot!


----------

